# Anyone know of a narrow 12" fixture?



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a 150watt MH over my 29 but ID like to add 2 12" fixtures on either side of it running vertically instead of horizontally on my 29 gallon. They have to be real narrow fixtures or else they will block some of the MH light. I see 12" t5 bulbs around but cant find any fixtures for it. I found a current 12" single 18watt bulb fixture but its 5.25" wide...no good. It would be awesome of Coralife made those T5 aqualights in 12". They are like 2.25" wide. Any ideas?:crazy:


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

With 150 over a 29 I find it hard to believe you need more light. If you arent getting light into the corners try raising the MH fixture up to spread the light


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

i dont want more light. I want to use the mh as a burst and the t5s for viewing. Not trying to be rude here but people love offering answers to the wrong questions. No offense big stick your tanks are sweet. I just have a different idea in mind here, and cant seem to find the fixtures im looking for. Save all the "TOO MUCH LIGHT" rah rah for the newbies. thanks anyways tho :-({|=


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Then perhaps you should of explained that in your first post. I made the assumption because you gave no reason as to why you needed it. Check out catalina.com if they dont have what you are looking for call them, they will make it for you Im sure. I cant think of anything that is narrow other then your T-5 which I dont think they make...yet.


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

There's those clamp-on galaxy lights that are designed for nanos. They're 13w. Not as long as you want -- only 9". But they're real narrow and with the gooseneck you could likely adjust it. Here it is at Drs Foster and Smith, but you could probably find it elsewhere.

The other problem is the colors. They really need to make a black one. But, even if you don't use this, it might give you another direction to look in.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

If you want to get technical about it, the question was "who makes one?", not "should I use these?".

But regardless, thanks for the heads up, ill give catalina a shout. :third:



bigstick120 said:


> Then perhaps you should of explained that in your first post. I made the assumption because you gave no reason as to why you needed it. Check out catalina.com if they dont have what you are looking for call them, they will make it for you Im sure. I cant think of anything that is narrow other then your T-5 which I dont think they make...yet.


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

if you cant find what you want in stores make it it usually ends up much simpler than something you would buy in a store and you can get some satisfaction outa the fact that you made it


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

These are the narrowest 12" lights I know of, but they're very weak (8w). They can use 2 AA batteries but you can also use an adapter. Don't know if that helps, but good luck.

http://www.jascoproducts.com/products/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=704&idcategory=0

You can find them at Walmart too for $7 each.


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

Oops I mean 8 AA batteries


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Helios T5

http://www.commodityaxis.com/ProductData.aspx?id=72

There are a few products on that page that might fit.

Also might want to check out the Hagen Glo T5 fixtures as well.

Charlie


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks! thats along hte lines of what im looking for. The t5-III helios 12" ones are cheap and pretty narrow. DOnest have prices for them though and not sure if they come with legs...


----------

